
Google Wave: we came, we saw, we played D&D - apgwoz
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2009/10/google-wave-we-came-we-saw-we-played-dd.ars?utm_source=microblogging&utm_medium=arstch&utm_term=Main%20Account&utm_campaign=microblogging
======
MicahWedemeyer
D&D and all RPGs are still most enjoyable when played around the table with
friends. I know that's not possible for everyone, but no technology will ever
change that basic fact.

~~~
GrandMasterBirt
Not true, its where cameras and shit come in. I honestly can't solve the
logistics problems of playing DnD with friends in different states weekly :P

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
I'm starting a new long-distance campaign this week actually. I was
disappointed to find that Skype doesn't support multi-way video chat, as my
friends and I are in three separate locations.

------
joeythibault
hahah, at least it's a good demonstration of the possibilities. Honestly I
think the best personal use I will find is with my morning emails exchanges
with a few friends on the east coast (about 25 emails go back and forth every
morning, including links, videos, etc.). We just to do it with a blog but that
didn't fit. Chat is too time consuming, but Wave might be just right.

At least it'll make procrastinating more efficient.

~~~
joe_the_user
Well,

It could also be a demonstration of the limitations. The question with Wave
is: will it live up to the hype and replace a wide swath of other
communications protocols or will it just be one more protocol? Everything I'm
hearing makes it seem like it will be the latter, which is fine, especially if
you like D & D.

~~~
gloob
_will it live up to the hype and replace a wide swath of other communications
protocols_

It's not like POP killed IRC, or HTTP killed SMTP. Different protocols do
different things. What serious candidates would there be for Wave to kill?

~~~
MicahWedemeyer
Heresy! Techcrunch has taught us well that the only way for a new
service/protocol/whatever to be born is by tearing its way free out the
entrails of another, more mature, not-as-hot-right-now protocol.

Sorry for the imagery, I just thought it fit with the D&D theme :)

------
dandelany
This is a clever example of one of the millions of things you could use wave
for... And they didn't even get very far into the good part - Ideally, Wave
D&D would have a robot extension which the DM could use to roll the die,
calculate scores, etc.

I could see wave spawning a whole genre of multiplayer, wave-moderated games
which take advantage of the ability to move seamlessly between synchronous and
asynchronous player communication.

Another example where this could be applied: live fantasy football drafts.

------
zandorg
Amazing! As I found it a pain to go to the University RPG club in town, this
should be a good alternative.

~~~
gcb
it avoids the smell and the cheetos are all yours...

------
buugs
I guess since I have never played d and d I would skip straight to
distributing porn?

~~~
ovi256
Only if you're attractive.

~~~
unalone
You've obviously not met many porn distributors yet.

Because nobody else has said it on this thread, let me jump in and recommend
Dungeons and Dragons to anybody that hasn't played it. It's a brilliant game
that's cocaine for the imagination. Find some fun, witty people who don't have
ADD, and a D&D night is wicked fun.

~~~
buugs
See the real problem with that is I am probably neither fun nor witty and
probably wouldn't be able to handle creating a fake world and exploring said
world. I couldn't even play WoW when a friend bought me an account (but thats
probably more heroin than cocaine).

~~~
roundsquare
WoW and D&D are very different. D&D is a real interactive experience with
other people.. and you are not nearly as limited in what you can do.

Assuming you get the right people...

------
NathanKP
This is perhaps slightly off subject, but does anyone have any Google Wave
invites? I would love to be a part of Google Wave but I haven't been invited
yet.

~~~
NathanKP
Judging from the down-votes I guess not. Oh well.

